# I am not worthy of this ACB kit



## Heltor Chasca (10 Feb 2018)

Super-Orange Audax Club Bristol, Super-hero kit arrived today.

Membership No. 505 has meaning: “Step forth with confidence & enthusiasm, take new directions, take chances, expand your horizons & seek new experiences.” Just about sums Audax up. Could also be a play on SOS


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

Very fetching, have fun.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2018)

Next ride 505km


----------



## Banjo (10 Feb 2018)

I have a fetching Audax Cymru jersey .I keep deluding myself I can get down to the size I was when I bought it..

“Step forth with confidence & enthusiasm, take new directions, take chances, expand your horizons & seek new experiences.” Sounds a bit like getting lost on a ride.


----------



## Ian H (10 Feb 2018)

You'll need to up your beer intake to be worthy of that jersey.


----------



## Fonze (10 Feb 2018)

Very smart ..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Feb 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Feb 2018)

Banjo said:


> I have a fetching Audax Cymru jersey .I keep deluding myself I can get down to the size I was when I bought it..
> 
> “Step forth with confidence & enthusiasm, take new directions, take chances, expand your horizons & seek new experiences.” Sounds a bit like getting lost on a ride.



I did ‘lost’ on a recent 200. That would have been ok, but 2 riders were following me in ‘confidence’. It was embarrassing. 

I had to buy 1 size up from my usual with the Force GB kit. It comes up very snug. Racefit. As I become a stronger rider I plan to spend more social time in the controls eating cake, so I think I made a good decision. The Force GB garments are really well made and should last many seasons.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Feb 2018)

Ian H said:


> You'll need to up your beer intake to be worthy of that jersey.



Yes! Those ACBers aren’t shy of a party are they?


----------



## Ian H (11 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I did ‘lost’ on a recent 200. That would have been ok, but 2 riders were following me in ‘confidence’. It was embarrassing.



Each rider is entirely responsible for following the route. If they followed you, _they _should feel embarrassed.


----------



## Ian H (11 Feb 2018)

I did that to an entire team of Italians during my first Paris-Brest-Paris in 95. I stopped and they swept past into the distance. Did I feel guilty?*


*see above.


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2018)

By coincidence my longest "detour" ever on a 200 Audax permanent was on Ian H s Sea and Levels which should weigh in at about 201 but I used all my masterful navigation skills to see much more of Somerset and Dorset than my 2 quid entry entitled me to . Did over 220 after giving up at one point and taking a long food break then realising I still had almost enough time. Finished with at least a minute or two to spare :-)

PS can strongly recommend Sea and Levels as a ride. Its a coast to coast and back ride. Normally starts in Lyme Regis with Ians permission I started in Clevedon . Theres a 200 and a 150 version.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Feb 2018)

Banjo said:


> can strongly recommend Sea and Levels as a ride. Its a coast to coast and back ride. Normally starts in Lyme Regis with Ians permission I started in Clevedon . Theres a 200 and a 150 version.


http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/permanent-routes/18-sea-and-levels-150-200


----------



## Ian H (5 May 2018)

Banjo said:


> By coincidence my longest "detour" ever on a 200 Audax permanent was on Ian H s Sea and Levels which should weigh in at about 201 but I used all my masterful navigation skills to see much more of Somerset and Dorset than my 2 quid entry entitled me to . Did over 220 after giving up at one point and taking a long food break then realising I still had almost enough time. Finished with at least a minute or two to spare :-)



Remind me to send you a bill for the extra 20km.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2018)

I did an extra 20km in the midst of a group of Japanese at PBP 2015. I paid a bit more attention to the route after that.


----------

